# SuperBoy from Moebius



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all - i just completed this Superboy kit from Moebius, the kit was an excellent built, strait out of the box, seams were tight and the whole kit went together like a dream!...
First time iv'e built this kit - it's the old Aurora reissue..


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very nice kit. I never saw many/any of these built up when it first came out. Actually its not really a reissue... the Moebius mold is all new and most likely fits better than the original.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i thought this kit was an old Aurora one?... is it a new kit design release djnick66??....


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

IanWilkinson said:


> i thought this kit was an old Aurora one?... is it a new kit design release djnick66??....


It is the old Aurora kit, but not from the original molds. New molds were made by Moebius. :thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks GREAT, Ian!:thumbsup:

I have an original that I'll have to work on one of these days.

- Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

IanWilkinson said:


> i thought this kit was an old Aurora one?... is it a new kit design release djnick66??....


Like Dr Jekyll, the Voyager, Moon Bus, Monster Scenes... all new molds based on the old (and gone) Aurora ones


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I've had the box open since I bought this kit when it was first released, but never really felt like building it until NOW. A masterful job, Ian, and thanks for the inspiration! :thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> Like Dr Jekyll, the Voyager, Moon Bus, Monster Scenes... all new molds based on the old (and gone) Aurora ones


Right, those kits are reverse-engineered from the Aurora originals. The tooling is all new.


IanWilkinson said:


> . . . the kit was an excellent built, straight out of the box, seams were tight and the whole kit went together like a dream!...


If the kit were made from the old Aurora molds, you sure as hell wouldn't be saying that!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice clean build Ian!!! 
Steve


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Super work. I built the old comic scenes version a while back. This inspires me to get out the Moebius kit!


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

_Super_ job on that one.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice job! I had this kit when I was a kid in the sixties, and even then I wondered what the heck he was doing - pushing a rock?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Well done Ian! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Looks real nice Ian. Did you putty the seams, or were they that tight a fit?


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

hi Marko, yes all seams were puttied and scraped and filed down!... even though the kit was a tight fit there still were visible seams to hid!...


----------

